# Why do people vandalize things?!



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I woke up this morning to find that one of my boys' incisions (they were just neutered) had started coming open, so my normally well scheduled morning turned into a frantic attempt to clean and glue the incision closed again and I pretty much just had to leave hoping that it stayed closed. Already running late, I got to my car to find that someone had shot it with a paintball gun. I just about screamed I was so furious. Luckily it came off with some soap and water (which I also didn't have time for). I don't know what I would have done if it hadn't come off...probably sat on the porch all night watching. But seriously, who does **** like that?! Who leaves their own personal space where they can tear **** up all they want and says "I'm going to go ruin someone else's property"? If it was kids then their parents need to step it up a notch, if was an adult...well I'd just have no hope for humanity. What's really frustrating about the whole thing is that I can't do anything whatsoever; those punks are going to get away with what they did most likely and will probably continue doing it (I should note that I was not the only victim here and other cars were hit). How do you handle something like this knowing that there's really nothing you can do? I just scrubbed it off and went on about my day and that just seems so wrong to me.


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

They give real graff artists a bad name. When I do graff, I only do it on abandoned structures, not bridges that are in use, and not someone's home, business, or vehicle! I'm sorry this happened to you, people are pricks.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I had a similar issue last year where someone decided it was funny to egg my boyfriend's and my car. The egg ended up eating away at some of the paint. On top of all of this, not two weeks before someone broke my brother's car window.


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

So sorry to hear about the vandalism. There are thoughtless people in this world.

With regards to your sentiment on humanity's future --- one only need look on the TV news to see how that's going. 

But there are some people who do good...and that's on whom I try to focus.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Bad parenting, and a society that places the individual's wants over everything else and teaches people not to take responsibility for their actions is to blame in most cases. That, and after several years of working with teenagers, I can say that many will just do whatever they think they can get away with (young boys in particular) and the only thing that holds them back is fear or knowledge of consequences that will happen should they make the wrong choice (i.e. the kids with parents that stay "on them" will almost always do work in class, turn in assignments, etc. Those with parents that don't care, won't do these things because there are no negative consequences for them). 

this is why so many businesses / apartments have security cameras covering their parking lots. That way, if something happens, you can look at footage and possibly identify who it was. Are there any security cameras in the vicinity of where your car was? If so, you might want to check with whoever owns them to see if footage can be obtained.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

We live in a pretty poorly lit neighborhood and it's all houses, so no cameras. The people down the street had their vehicle hit with at least 3 paintballs that I saw; I feel really bad for them because they're elderly. If it's still there on friday I'm going to offer to clean it for them. I don't know if they just don't care or haven't noticed, but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------

